# Skid steer available to sub out in CT



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

Have a 2011 bobcat s175 with no place to run it. Will sub out. Farmington Valley area preferably, or west hartford. Thanks!


----------



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

Also can do Bloomfield/Windsor. Can get plow or pusher if needed. Thanks


----------



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

...........


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

PM me. i'm looking for a skid sub.


----------



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

CoastalSnow&Ice;1386694 said:


> PM me. i'm looking for a skid sub.


Hey Ben,

Thanks for the offer but I think its just a little too far. Found a lead in West Hartford. only about a 35 minute ride. Thanks man


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

no prob! good luck and nice meeting you!


----------

